# Mexican beer



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

’ve been reading that Mexican beer has overtaken German, Italian and European beers as the leading imports in the United States. I’ve enjoyed Dos Equis and Dos Equis Ambar but I’m thinking about branching out. When we were in Costa Rica Sol seem to be the most served then Pacifico. I also know there’s Modelo. We’ve been drinking Corona premier, which is their version of Michelob Ultra, but It lacks flavor. So what is your Mexican beer and why 
I like Becks and I really enjoyed that along with Heineken light and Peroni. It just seems like Italian beers and German beers have a little bit more Crispness


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For a few years, I would celebrate the opening of dove season with one of my student's fathers. We'd go out in the desert near Twenty-nine Palms, start at dawn, get our limits on ice by nine a.m. and the drive over to a Mexican restaurant for breakfast. When you get up before dawn, and are eating at 9-9:30 _juevos rancheros_ with rice and beans washed down by a cold Modelo ***** or two is really satisfying.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

With enchiladas I love Dos Equis amber. Just to cool off, I like Pacifico or Corona light. Always con lima.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> With enchiladas I love Dos Equis amber. Just to cool off, I like Pacifico or Corona light. Always con lima.


I do like Dos Equis and Corona, but truth be known my preferences go in another direction...Guinness, Extra Stout and Grolsch Premium lager.. Those fancy spring loaded caps of the Grolsch bottles are an added attraction! LOL. I have yet to serve a Grolsgh lager and not have someone remark on the capping approach...not sure why that impresses me so much!


----------



## elixirhtc (Aug 18, 2021)

I love to have the Mexican beer ...


----------



## semil (Aug 20, 2021)

Sol is a very good beer. I have actually developed a taste for Corona Premiere as well.


----------

